# Post Your Selfie with your Poodle!



## RedPoppy

a very bright one of me and my giant


----------



## Countryboy

Great idea L-J! 

But we're gonna cop out and post an old one. lol


----------



## Pennysmama

Here we are on a walk about a month ago. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pennysmama

And here's one where Penny is smiling too!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility

Heha, heres a kissing picture

019 by meowsandy, on Flickr


----------



## Lou

I have tons of selfies with the poodles!!! I LOVE taking pictures 

Let's see..... 

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Me and my shoulder poodle. She loves to perch on my shoulder! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Oh wow! I just took this one! It's a shoulder poodle too but a 60lb one Hahahaha  this is Lou's favorite spot, wrapped around my shoulders like a poodle scarf 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

*liljaker*: I'm only posting this because I'm so fond of you and Sunny,
and you asked so nicely! :smile-bigDoesn't Chagall look bigger than life?!)


----------



## liljaker

Wow, Chagall really looks large in that picture. And I thought Sunny looked pretty big in mine! Well, not a great pic of me, but the poodles are what we are looking at, right?

Love it!


----------



## Suddenly

Best I can do for now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

liljaker said:


> Wow, Chagall really looks large in that picture. And I thought Sunny looked pretty big in mine! *Well, not a great pic of me, but the poodles are what we are looking at, right?*!


How right you are, it's_ all_ about the poodles!!








:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Me & Molly checking in!




2ND TRY!




MY ARM IS JUST NOT LONG ENOUGH LOL!


----------



## Lou

I'm loving All the selfies! So cool!!


----------



## Carrie-e

*Me and my little girl!*

My little princess and me in my onesie!


----------



## Carrie-e

*Me and my big boy!*

Mummy's boy!


----------



## Carrie-e

*Me and my big boy!*

Where did the photo go on the last post?!!


----------



## Chiara

Difficult trying to hold a poodle and an iPad 














And one scruffy one, we were on holiday and got to take him on a boat. I was terrified, clinging onto him for dear life lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster

Me and Sookie ready to go kayaking earlier this year! Sookie loves selfies.


----------



## kayfabulous6

My sweet girl! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein

Here are a few beach pictures. I need some more recent ones with Kennedy!


----------



## LauraRose

You all know I love photos! But apparently I don't take many selfies. 

I've been sick for 2 weeks - Lula is my nurse. <3








Better times:

Sunning at the park








Hiking 








Play date









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker

Now I will say that some of you did not send "selfies" -- the difference is being able to take the picture and be in the picture!!! That's the tough part, which is why I wanted to see selfies of other PFers.......so, although all the pictures are great and love love all the poodles......... some of you downright cheated!!!


----------



## Lou

liljaker said:


> Now I will say that some of you did not send "selfies" -- the difference is being able to take the picture and be in the picture!!! That's the tough part, which is why I wanted to see selfies of other PFers.......so, although all the pictures are great and love love all the poodles......... some of you downright cheated!!!


Hahahaha!! I thought the same thing but wasn't gonna say anything LOL 
But the hard part is getting you and the poodles in the frame with your arm stretched really far!!  
especially trying to fit all 3 of us, like the one I posted earlier 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

liljaker said:


> Now I will say that some of you did not send "selfies" -- the difference is being able to take the picture and be in the picture!!! That's the tough part, which is why I wanted to see selfies of other PFers.......so, although all the pictures are great and love love all the poodles......... some of you downright cheated!!!


Okay, that's it. I am _not_ thanking you for that post! LOL. :aetsch: How the heck can I do that? I don't have a camera with a timer thing on it. Well, I do, but it's out of commission. So, next....longer arms PLUS, holding two Poodles AND a camera? A mirror? Hmmm....glare. Don't think this is going to happen. lol.

Anyhow...been lovin all these pictures! CUTE!


----------



## Lou

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Okay, that's it. I am _not_ thanking you for that post! LOL. :aetsch: How the heck can I do that? I don't have a camera with a timer thing on it. Well, I do, but it's out of commission. So, next....longer arms PLUS, holding two Poodles AND a camera? A mirror? Hmmm....glare. Don't think this is going to happen. lol.
> 
> Anyhow...been lovin all these pictures! CUTE!


The timer would be cheating too  in my opinion  
You can do this!!! It's fun, just keep your phone or camera close by at all times hehehehe 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein

Haha I do not have a camera and my phone takes awful pictures. So mine aren't selfies.


----------



## Mrs. Shannan

I loved all the selfies. Thanks for sharing


----------



## liljaker

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Okay, that's it. I am _not_ thanking you for that post! LOL. :aetsch: How the heck can I do that? I don't have a camera with a timer thing on it. Well, I do, but it's out of commission. So, next....longer arms PLUS, holding two Poodles AND a camera? A mirror? Hmmm....glare. Don't think this is going to happen. lol.
> 
> Anyhow...been lovin all these pictures! CUTE!


That's why I was curious who would submit what. And, if you recall, that's why I used the mirror!!!!! Sort of cheated, but that's not so easy with a wiggly poodle under one arm and a camera under the other!!!


----------



## DreamAgility

I took mine all by myself, no timer or anything, hehe!


----------



## Lou

liljaker said:


> That's why I was curious who would submit what. And, if you recall, that's why I used the mirror!!!!! Sort of cheated, but that's not so easy with a wiggly poodle under one arm and a camera under the other!!!


The mirror is still considered selfie! You see it on Facebook ALL THE TIME LOL. 
But the timer or someone else taking the photo nah!! Hehehehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy

liljaker said:


> Now I will say that some of you did not send "selfies" -- the difference is being able to take the picture and be in the picture!!! That's the tough part, which is why I wanted to see selfies of other PFers.......so, although all the pictures are great and love love all the poodles......... some of you downright cheated!!!


That's 'coz some of us know how to set the timer on our cameras.  lol


----------



## liljaker

I think using a timer is cheating, too! Taking a selfie is hard IMO. I can't tell you how many I have deleted, trying to tame of us by the lakefront. I finally give up.


----------



## georgie

I love poodle selfies! It's so hard to get a picture of a black dog and myself. One of us almost always ends up being a blob of white or black -_- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vixen

Here are Misha and I. Not a great photo of either of us.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52

Thank goodness it's all about the poodle!


----------



## Specman

I finally got a selfie with Max. Poodle selfies are hard!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I just got some more selfies with Lou & Apollo,  they kick me off the couch then when I lay on the floor they come off the couch and lay with me on the floor LOL I LOVE TAKING PICTURES WITH MY BABIES! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52

You and your dogs are the BEST!,,


----------



## LEUllman

On family holiday in San Simeon.


----------



## Lou

LEUllman said:


> On family holiday in San Simeon.


What a lovely photo! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

liljaker said:


> Now I will say that some of you did not send "selfies"!


Mine are all selfies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

And here's one with myself and Lula's sisters, Simi & Willa. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## not-so-prince-harry

Here's me and Prince Harry on Christmas. 

He has a moustache at the moment :-( the groomer is wanting me to be patient and let her gradually shave his face down as he just has such a fear of the clippers but I so miss seeing his beautiful nose! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## percysmom

I love everyone's pics!! Here is one of me and the kids on the day we picked Percy and then 2 that I just took. It is so hard to take a selfie with a rambunctious puppy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greg

I couldn't get him to settle down, maybe later. My daughter has managed to get a few over the last 20 months....









:beauty:


----------



## DreamAgility

omg greg, your puppy is the cutest!


----------



## Bermuda Onyx

You guys are right! It is very difficult to hold a poodle and a smartphone and control both.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1

*First selfie ever!*

Yes, these are my first selfies ever! You can see Aki and Sushi were suspicious, they were sleeping, I woke them up so they were not happy but I gave them a pizzle after so they have forgiven me already;o)


----------



## Joelly

Ok its hard with mine, I have to come between them and miss my own face in the process.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly

Here is some more I just took now. The last pic is when they figure out that there is a camera in front of us. Aha! So there is something going on here, let's taste it! Pic session over and out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

More Selfies!!!!!!




Doesn't Molly look like she's saying "CHEESE"???? LOL!


----------



## Azar's mom

Just took this selfie a couple of weeks ago. Only one that turned out to be any good. Wiggly puppy.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Here's Lucy and I. Joy of selfies, they look like crap! lol!


screen capture windows


snagit


how to take a screen shot

Rebecca


----------



## Pamela

Love it!


----------



## Joelly

Love this thread. It is a challenge to get selfie pics with poodle but the result looks so natural. Love this idea.


----------



## Manxcat

Okay this is HARD!! After taking and discarding about a million attempts, this is the best I can get!!! One of each and one with almost both (Pippin moved...).

Have to note there are now more flippin' photos of me on here than there are in existence anywhere else!! Not a fan of cameras...


----------



## Angl

I tried lolol
Maddie started giving me kisses









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

Since yeah thus is from back in May after our first UKC show. I was so excited with how well we did that day. Racer was really enthused about me taking our pic together. Love the look on his face telling me I have list it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuffcookie

Here we are!

 Cindy & Gracie


----------



## calarche

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Tuffcookie said:


> Here we are!
> 
> Cindy & Gracie


That is adorable! You two almost look like sisters. LOL


----------



## Tuffcookie

outwest said:


> That is adorable! You two almost look like sisters. LOL


Please...Mother & daughter. I feel like I gave birth to her...but don't tell my adult sons!


----------



## Charley'sMom

Chagall's mom said:


> *liljaker*: I'm only posting this because I'm so fond of you and Sunny,
> and you asked so nicely! :smile-bigDoesn't Chagall look bigger than life?!)


He's gorgeous!!! and yes, he looks like a Standard for sure.


----------



## Joelly

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Here's Lucy and I. Joy of selfies, they look like crap! lol!
> 
> 
> screen capture windows
> 
> 
> snagit
> 
> 
> how to take a screen shot
> 
> Rebecca


I've always adore Lucy. Finally get to see you. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Tymaca

I haven't been on here in forever, and just happened to take a silly selfie of me and Zoe tonight. She was cuddling with me on the couch.


----------



## Dallasminis

*Next best thing to a selfie...*










Impossible to do a selfie with the three of 'em but amazingly we were all caught together at Christmas!


----------



## Countryboy

Good to see ya, DM... 

But u know... next Spring... we're gonna need pix of the lot of u all lounging in a field of Bluebonnets.


----------



## Dallasminis

Ah, yes, SPRING! Something to dream about…it is 39 degrees today. I walked the dogs for 45 minutes today and my CORE is frozen! Not those poodles, though, brisk weather makes them burst with energy! 

Looking forward to finding the perfect bluebonnet spot and then timing the photo so everyone is looking up front….


----------



## Lou

Just took these last night 
We were all laying on the carpet being lazy 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Connerz82

Me and my Lola the day we brought her home ??


----------



## katypalmer0615

me and my new baby Knox!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charley'sMom

Meant to delete. Guess you can't.


----------



## Charley'sMom

Suddenly said:


> View attachment 112546
> 
> View attachment 112554
> 
> Best I can do for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Brandon is adorable!! Reminds me of my brown but passed Henri...


----------



## hopetocurl

Willow and I









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcwinks

*Cleo would not stop licking*

Cleo and I this was the best shot...my face next to hers means it is time to lick!


----------



## Lou

katypalmer0615 said:


> View attachment 158234
> me and my new baby Knox!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wow!!! I can see the happiness in your eyes!! You 2 look lovely!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonaLisa

*Love her!*

I love this girl!! She has brightened our lives since she moved in!!


----------



## Towandafox

I love seeing all the lovely poodle/people pics!

Here is Tully and I on our morning walk trying to be artistic :act-up:


----------



## Flying

Shade and I in a canoe!

Hmm looks like the image is too big so I'll come back with a smaller one


----------



## remster

jcwinks said:


> my face next to hers means it is time to lick!


Oh yeah, Beau has the same policy!  A lot of my selfies with him turn out like this...



sometimes I get at least part of our faces... 



and then when I get both our heads in the frame, he doesn't actually look at the camera... 



there we go! finally a decent selfie on the fourth try.


----------



## bukhato

This is way harder than I thought it would be














I found this one too from when he was just 10 weeks old! 










Ally


----------



## jlf45764

I love all of the selfies! I have never taken a selfie before, I will give it a try and just hope I don't break my camera!


----------



## My babies

My Miu Miu girl 


My Gucci boy


----------



## Rachel76

I know I'm late coming to this post and wanted to share too.


----------



## kcp1227

It's selfie Sunday so I'm reviving this thread! 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Kcp1227 Awesome photos!!!!! U both look great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheandg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carolinek

A little grainey but not too bad!


----------

